# Grandview at Las Vegas



## Smokatoke (Jul 15, 2013)

Arrived here in Vegas yesterday for a week of pool lounging with my wife and kids (7 & 8). I will post a review but just wanted to say how much we love Grandview, and some other tidbits so far. 

This will be our first official usage of our timeshare ownership since purchasing in February but we are not using our allocated time or points. We purchased a 2bd lockout, at GV lockouts are two identical full size units, via RCI extra certs on sale for only $199. We own the same unit size at GV or receive 98K points. We will always take the points as they are extremely valuable based on what I have exhanged into in relation to what i can rent these for via RCI extra certs.

We asked for the Rosemary tower two weeks prior to check in based on other postings here of it being a newer tower with updated rooms. We have stayed at GV before under my brothers ownership who unforutantley paid full retail price for his years ago. Never knew to ask for this tower and its definetly a great tip. The units look more modern with flat screen TVs, nicer furniture, and granite surfaces throughout. Not to say the other towers are by any means outdated, and are nice as well. My only complaint at checkin is the lack of luggage carts per building. I have been here three times now and there might be one per tower and its rarely available it seems.

One of the nicer perks here at GV is the discount show tickets you can purchase. You can go to the gifting center and pick up some very discounted show tickets. I was planning on stopping over there but at check in they make you go over to what i will call the "sales reservation" desk where they sent you over to pickup your parking pass. Really this desk is them trying to sign you up for a presentation depending if you are a renter, owner, exchange. Last time we came they thought I was my brother and offered me $100 gaming and 4 show tickets if i went to an update presentation. This time they said there is no more "time commitment" presentation specificly for owners, just come to breakfast and take a survey to get the four show tickets we wanted. No time commitment is highlighted on the vouncher so i plan on showing up, eating and the leaving. Will post an update on that later today when we return but could be a nice score for owners.

While people come to Vegas for the strip, and being only five miles of the strip you can get that at GV, i love staying offstrip because things are so much more accessable. A grocery store and Walmart are a block away. Inexpensive but good restarants surround me. Impossible on the strip where a plain coffee can be $5.00. Getting on and off the strip can be a pain with traffic if you want to go get groceries, and of course the zoo of people. None of that at GV. I have even heard mention of bad parking at GV but there is a parking structure now and I have never had an issue. We love being offstrip because it feels more family allowable, and your kids are innundated by the bright lights and bad things that can be seen onstrip. Love the pools here at GV and my kids could play for hours at the kids swim pool that has spray towers and water falls.

Another nice tip is free internet to owners. I tried to connect and it wanted to charge me. I called and so did the front desk until I said i owned at GV and then they gave me a code for free. Not sure if this is common at all resorts but again another nice freebie.

Thats it for now, hasnt even been 24 hours! I need to hit a roulette table soon


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2013)

Try the South Pointe Casino right next door - very nice casino.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 15, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Smokatoke said:


> GV lockouts are two identical full size units, via RCI extra certs on sale for only $199.


We snagged a November 2013 Grandview 2BR _Extra Vacation Getaway_ reservation for $199 + tax (on sale).

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 15, 2013)

I booked three lockouts for a guys trip the week of labor day for a NFL kickoff week party all at 199 each. 8 of us staying so divided up its 75 per person or $10 a night. Fricken awesome.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 15, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Arrived here in Vegas yesterday for a week of pool lounging with my wife and kids (7 & 8).


So glad you are having a good time. Hopefully our weather will be good for you this week and there won't be smoke from the wildfires on Mt. Charleston since they are about out now.

A place you and your kids might enjoy that is not far from you is the Bass Pro Shop, which is connected to the Silverton casino. There are lots of animals on display and a great aquarium that is just inside the casino at the Bass Pro exit that goes into the Silverton. The Silverton is on Blue Diamond Rd. just a little north of the Grandview on the west side of the I-15.

Town Square is another nice place to take your family and it's north of you on Las Vegas Blvd. just north of the 215.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 15, 2013)

For others reading this, Walmart is *not* a block away. There is a Walmart Neighborhood Store about a mile away, at Silverado Ranch and Bermuda. It only has groceries, health and beauty, a pharmacy, and I believe a photo developing, but not sure of the last.  If all you need are those things, it is an easy stop with good prices and no (or short) lines.

Fern


----------



## M&JJ (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks for the post.  We will be arriving at the GV on Sunday on an exchange.  Traveling with my wife and 5 kids ages 7 months - 16 years.  Hoping for a building close to the kids pool.  Any specific request I should make for that?  Also wondering the height restriction for the parking structure.  Driving a big SUV with a box on top so hoping clearance will be at least 8'.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 15, 2013)

M&JJ said:


> Driving a big SUV with a box on top so hoping clearance will be at least 8'.



Lots of open parking so no problem with your outfit. Most other places in LV have parking structures so they might pose a problem if you are going to other casinos. If the 'box on top' is removable your parking options will be much greater. 

Jim


----------



## Dori (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad you are having a great time! The Grandview is a favourite of ours too.  We're booked in for a week in September and are looking forward to it. I got a one-bedroom unit for 7 TPU's.

We also like being out of the hustle and bustle of mid-strip, and the South Point is a great casino. I love the fact that, if DH is not finished gambling, I can just walk back to our unit by myself, day or night, and feel quite safe doing so.


Dori


----------



## ricoba (Jul 15, 2013)

Fern Modena said:


> For others reading this, Walmart is *not* a block away. There is a Walmart Neighborhood Store about a mile away, at Silverado Ranch and Bermuda. It only has groceries, health and beauty, a pharmacy, and I believe a photo developing, but not sure of the last.  If all you need are those things, it is an easy stop with good prices and no (or short) lines.
> 
> Fern



Kind of wondered that myself when the OP talked about groceries a block away.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 17, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Kind of wondered that myself when the OP talked about groceries a block away.



Sorry it seemed like a block after driving four hours to get here lol... But its pretty dang close relative to a store if you were staying on the strip.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 17, 2013)

M&JJ said:


> thanks for the post.  We will be arriving at the GV on Sunday on an exchange.  Traveling with my wife and 5 kids ages 7 months - 16 years.  Hoping for a building close to the kids pool.  Any specific request I should make for that?  Also wondering the height restriction for the parking structure.  Driving a big SUV with a box on top so hoping clearance will be at least 8'.



Ask for the Rosemary building two weeks prior to check in. It directly faces the kids pool and its units are upgraded over the rest of the buildings. We are staying there now and the kids love it.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 17, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Sorry it seemed like a block after driving four hours to get here lol... But its pretty dang close relative to a store if you were staying on the strip.



No need to apologize.  

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a good thread - I am an owner at GV - I might actually stay there now and get some of those owner perks! 

Does anybody know of other owner perks besides the free wi fi?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2013)

ampaholic said:


> This is a good thread - I am an owner at GV - I might actually stay there now and get some of those owner perks!
> 
> Does anybody know of other owner perks besides the free wi fi?



Use your points to trade in, or rent from RCI - it's usually a lot cheaper than using your ownership.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 18, 2013)

ampaholic said:


> This is a good thread - I am an owner at GV - I might actually stay there now and get some of those owner perks!
> 
> Does anybody know of other owner perks besides the free wi fi?



There is a shuttle to the strip with an hourly schedule at three stops. Its only $8 per person all day long. Really helpled us out this trip with five people in a four seater car, and my wife and her friend will be using it this weekend for some pool parties while I am out with the kids. At the sales building you can pickup discount show tickets as well. We paid 40 for a $70 show ticket. I havent seen my final bill but it was never mentioned to me there would be parking fees or resort fees for staying. I can update this at check out and any other of value benefits i see. Also Denise is correct. Keep your points and book a 2 bedroom extra vacation cert during a sale for $199.

Its a great resort and the fifth person in our party who is a first timer here is amazed at the quality of the property and has commented each day about how much he loves it here.

*M&JJ*- The posted parking garage clearance is 8' 2.


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Can some tell we're you find these extra vaction getaways and last calls on the RCI website,I can't find them,or am I just being a bit thick.Lol.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2013)

Pompeyboy said:


> Can some tell we're you find these extra vaction getaways and last calls on the RCI website,I can't find them,or am I just being a bit thick.Lol.



Click on the *Search for a Vacation Tab*
Then at the top of the page select:  *Exchange~ Extra Vacation and Last Call*
Then click *UPDATE SEARCH*
Then put in your search info. (resort/dates) lower on the page


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 19, 2013)

Pompeyboy said:


> Can some tell we're you find these extra vaction getaways and last calls on the RCI website,I can't find them,or am I just being a bit thick.Lol.



After you log on to RCI, you'll see across the top, next to 'Search for an Exchange Vacation', is a box with 'More Vacations and Benefits'. That it! I don't think density has anything to do with it.

Happy shopping!

Jim


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks people.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 19, 2013)

*Getting In On The RCI Bargains.*




Pompeyboy said:


> Can some tell we're you find these extra vaction getaways and last calls on the RCI website


On the web site for RCI Weeks, you click _Search For A Vacation_.  With that screen showing, you select _Last Call Only_ or _Extra Vacation Only_ & see what they're offering. 

On the RCI Points web site, click on More Vacations & Benefits.  When that screen comes up, click on _Last Call Vacations_ or _Extra Vacations Getaways_ & see what you can get.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks awaywego I found it.


----------



## M&JJ (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the internet is free for owners only or is it also free when trading in?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2013)

M&JJ said:


> Can anyone tell me if the internet is free for owners only or is it also free when trading in?



They charge about $50 week for RCI traders [and RCI renters.]


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 19, 2013)

M&JJ said:


> Can anyone tell me if the internet is free for owners only or is it also free when trading in?



And/or if it's free for owners who Instant Exchange a few points to get in there or rent a Last Call?

$50/a week is larceny!

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2013)

Correction:  We rented from RCI once, and exchanged once, and both times we were charged approximately $50 for the week.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 19, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> And/or if it's free for owners who Instant Exchange a few points to get in there or rent a Last Call?
> 
> $50/a week is larceny!
> 
> Jim



Hey, it helps keep my MF's low :hysterical:


----------



## krj9999 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, it's not as bad as many of the name brand hotels, but agree isn't cheap.

I own at GV as well and agree that helps keeps the MFs down.  Though I haven't actually stayed at GV yet since purchasing.



Passepartout said:


> And/or if it's free for owners who Instant Exchange a few points to get in there or rent a Last Call?
> 
> $50/a week is larceny!
> 
> Jim


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 20, 2013)

So as i mentioned in my original posting at check in they send you over to sales desk to "pickup your parking pass" at which point they offered me show tickets to listen to a property update and survey with no time commitment. The kids really wanted go see the Tournaments of Knights show and at 60-75 a pop i didnt want to pay for a show we have seen before, but with the no time commit I decided to sign up and see how it played out.

We show up the next morning for breakfast where i figured we would group eat with other targets before being paired off with a salesman, and at this point i would politely make my exit. Unfortunately it was just us with our salesman. Basically from the very beginning I said i bought resale, paid almost nothing for my property and get more points than i need each year. I was being subtle and casual about it in conversation so i wouldnt insult him but making it very clear he should not be wasting his time. This was over breakfast at a buffet the salesman took us to. He was a little chilly at first once he knew he didnt have a sucker but i kept chatting his ear off over sports and other musings. Near the end of breakfast he asks me slightly irritated what i expect to learn or get out of this meeting and why I signed up. I said it was the grandview rep who said you guys wanted to conducg a survey and property update without mention of sales, not my issue if they were not forthright with what the meeting intention was. He became a little nicer after that since he probably realized their snare backfired on them.

Trying to make this a quick story we chatted timeshares in general, and how they work. He said he hadnt talked to a resale guy in over six months and i was one of the most knowledgable people not working in the industry he met. Said majority of people have no clue what they are buying or how to leverage. I tolg him to check out TUG and i owe it all to here... So the best part... He blows through all the sales pitch crap and just brings in the sign off manager so i can get my show tix. The manager has my property info with the original sales amount, 25K$. Trys to tell me they will give me that 25K to upgrade to Christmas week with four extra vacations that will be deeded. My point allocation would not change. This would cost me 6K. He even saif the four extra vacations were worth 12k$... Comical. I said no to all of course as the original salesman chimes in saying "i would have gone for that deal" as the manager replies "anyone with a CPA would"... I laughed and said or i could by 122k points resale for half that and own two properties worth double according to your figures and still pay less than 6K. What would a CPA say about that? No response and walked away. Picked up a show tickets a few minutes later.

In the end I put in two hours, one for breakfast and the other going through the motions. There was no pressure, and they were nice 99% of the time, so to us it was worth it for 250 in show tickets and breakfast. Also getting in a zing here and there on the whole sales system of timeshares was awesome.


----------



## GTStone (Jul 20, 2013)

*Grandview*

I traded into Grandview a few years ago for a short stay.  I was not impressed !

1)  The construction was VERY poor.  We were there on a windy day, and the windows whistled where the wind blew through the edges.  The rooms were not soundproofed and the bedroom / bathroom design left a lot to be desired.

2)  We were invited to an Orientation Breakfast.  It turned out to be a few stale bagels and donuts and some warm orange juice.  They take you to a meeting center by private vehicle so you can't come back easily to your room.  The saleslady told us one falsehood after another on the way down to the location.  When it became a sales pitch we made it very clear we had no interest in buying but she pushed on.  Finally we indicated we needed to leave.  After much hesitation, we walked to a bus past a group of smoking, jeering sales staff, and then had to wait for nearly 30 minutes to get a ride back to the "resort".

3)  There is a pool, but make sure the weather is good.  There was a wind when we were there and the pool was completely unprotected.

4)  Fun in Las Vegas is being able to walk to the various venues on the strip.  This site was way too far off the strip.

We like to trade into Vegas for a few days at a time.  This site always has rooms available, but we won't use it again.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 20, 2013)

*Fortunately (For Us), Our Experience Was Different.*




GTStone said:


> I traded into Grandview a few years ago for a short stay.  I was not impressed !
> 
> 1)  The construction was VERY poor.  We were there on a windy day, and the windows whistled where the wind blew through the edges.  The rooms were not soundproofed and the bedroom / bathroom design left a lot to be desired.


We don't consider Grandview At Las Vegas to be top tier -- more like Vacation Village At Parkway West -- but we like it well enough to have gone there for a week, twice.  Plus, we're going back this fall.



GTStone said:


> We were invited to an Orientation Breakfast.  It turned out to be a few stale bagels and donuts and some warm orange juice.  They take you to a meeting center by private vehicle so you can't come back easily to your room.  The saleslady told us one falsehood after another on the way down to the location.  When it became a sales pitch we made it very clear we had no interest in buying but she pushed on.  Finally we indicated we needed to leave.  After much hesitation, we walked to a bus past a group of smoking, jeering sales staff, and then had to wait for nearly 30 minutes to get a ride back to the "resort".


We signed up to take their sales pitch (just for the freebies) with eyes wide open.  They took us to buffet lunch at South Point (across the street), they gave us the old hard-sell, we said No Thanks, & we collected our freebies (highly discounted show tickets), & that was that.  I'm not sure they still take prospects to the buffet any more -- could be just stale bagels & donuts & instant coffee & Tang, I don't know.  We'll no doubt have a chance to find out this fall.



GTStone said:


> There is a pool, but make sure the weather is good.  There was a wind when we were there and the pool was completely unprotected.


Seemed to me the pools were more or less surrounded by timeshare condo buildings.  In any case, we spent most of our Las Vegas non-sleeping time at the casinos & buffets & shows, not in the pool.  (So it goes.)



GTStone said:


> Fun in Las Vegas is being able to walk to the various venues on the strip.  This site was way too far off the strip.


Grandview's location is off strip, but within reasonable driving distance. 

We like walking to various venues on the strip, within certain limits.  On our 1st (non-timeshare) trip to Las Vegas, we discovered that the casinos are lots farther apart than we guessed from looking at the maps.  We weren't prepared for all that walking.  

On our 2nd & 3rd & 4th trips to Las Vegas, we rented cars & used the (free) self-park garages at the big casino hotels, walking to various strip venues after we got to the strip.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We are old folks.  Walking takes us more effort these days than it used to.  We're still OK for driving.



GTStone said:


> We like to trade into Vegas for a few days at a time.


Our 1st 2 Las Vacations were a few days at a time.  Now we prefer a week at a time. 



GTStone said:


> This site always has rooms available, but we won't use it again.


Good availability means it's easier to snag bargain reservations via _Last Call_ & _Extra Vacation Getaways_ on special sale -- e.g., $199 (+ tax) for a full week in a 2BR. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 21, 2013)

GTStone said:


> I traded into Grandview a few years ago for a short stay.  I was not impressed !
> 
> 1)  The construction was VERY poor.  We were there on a windy day, and the windows whistled where the wind blew through the edges.  The rooms were not soundproofed and the bedroom / bathroom design left a lot to be desired.
> 
> ...



1) Interesting. We just got back and a monsoon hit Friday and Saturday. We could hear almost no wind or rain and it was blowing hard. Maybe your unit had poor window seals, but after watching a monsoon blow through,  poor construction was not my experience.

2) My first presentation with them was the same stale food. This last time they took us to a buffet at the Silverton Casino. I HIGHLY recommend this offstrip casino.(Buffet was decent) I was very impressed by the quality inside and decor. Loved the casino, won at craps  Its also connected to a big Bass Pro Shop.

3) The main pool is completely blocked by buildings to the North and West. If there is a East or South wind there is the possibility of exposure, but in my 4+ stays at Grandview I have never had an issue with wind drastically impacting my pool experience.

4) Yes, Grandview is 5 miles south of the strip and is a more family oriented type resort. A lot more peaceful and laid back than being directly on the strip. If you prefer the strip atmosphere, not sure why you would have stayed that far off the strip in the first place.


As far as it not being "top tier" I would agree, but a B+/A- in my book. Also can you get into Elara or Flamingo in 2 bedroom lockout for $200? NOPE. The remodeled units are very nice at the GV, and while not full blown luxury, they are good to high quality. (Couch sleeper bed sucks about the only negative, but who has ever slept on a comfy sleeper?)  Several friends who stopped by our unit during the week were blown away by the units, especially when you consider the cost. I am early 30s and still like to gamble, and stay out late on occasion. The GV allows you the balance of going on a family vacation while still being able to enjoy the strip within minutes.

Also a final update on my stay there... I paid ZERO for amenities as an owner. No parking, no internet or house keeping fees. I wasnt sure until checkout. I booked via Extra Cert too, so this isnt exclusive to your ownership points/week either.


----------



## chwclark (Jul 22, 2013)

krj9999 said:


> Well, it's not as bad as many of the name brand hotels, but agree isn't cheap.
> 
> I own at GV as well and agree that helps keeps the MFs down.  Though I haven't actually stayed at GV yet since purchasing.



If you have data service on your phone and want to browse the internet via your laptop or tablet you can set up a portal wireless connection quite easily.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 22, 2013)

chwclark said:


> If you have data service on your phone and want to browse the internet via your laptop or tablet you can set up a portal wireless connection quite easily.



The minute I see rates to use the internet that are over $30/week it is an absolute no go for us. Between $20-$30 I might go for it just for the convenience over setting up the WiFi hotspot on my phone each time I return to the unit. Below $20 it's almost always OK as that is little enough to pay for an extra convenience during our stay. 

Long ago I decided that having the hot spot feature on the cell phone was very important and we use it quite often. Only my phone & my daughters have it activated. We still have a grandfathered unlimited data plan so we're not afraid to use it whenever we want - even with high traffic level use like video streaming.  Especially for audio / video streaming it tends to be faster and more reliable than most resort / coffee or restaurant WiFi connections. Plus if I have any secure work to do (banking, bill pays, placing orders, etc) I tend to use the hot spot as it helps guarantee a secure link. Of course I also use an always updated anti-virus on my laptop (with Windows it is an absolute must have) as well as my phone (not as vulnerable but still doesn't hurt to have protection running). Far better safe than sorry in the world of computing. 

When I see daily or weekly rates for WiFi at resorts that are nearly as high as a monthly service bill at home I know they are out strictly for a profit center and won't use it.  When they are reasonable with the rates, or if it has no fee, I see it as a nice amenity and will usually end up using it at least part of the stay. Although it is rare now finding no internet connectivity is a disappointment and makes me wonder what else they are behind the times with.  Always having the Verizon hot spot option means we seldom are totally without a usable connection no matter where we may be. Very seldom do we find an area in the USA with no Verizon service and that's great.


----------



## M&JJ (Aug 20, 2013)

We enjoyed our week at the GV.  The weather was of course hot which made access to the pools great.  We were in the Rosemary building - great for access to the kids pool.  We went across the street to the Southpointe and watched a movie.  Much to the disappointment of my 3 year old he was not allowed to play any of the slots.

A note about wifi - It is $50 per week and that provides you 2 access codes.  We were traveling with 7 of us and all wanted access so I ended up buying 2 wifi passes giving us 4 access codes.  That allowed my wife and 3 of the kids to get on.  I was not happy with having to buy more than one but it was a necessity.... those candy don't crush themselves you know.  The person we purchased the access from did help out a little.  We paid for 2 three day passes rather than 2 full week passes but got 2 full week passes.  These were $30 each rather than the $50.  I guess we were lucky :hysterical:

We passed on any of the sales presentations but there was no shortage of "owners updates" going on.  This place is a sales machine.  They have sales people leading there prey throughout the resort constantly.  I wanted to stop every one of them and tell them that they could get a free week on TUGG as someone was giving away their week.

All in all a nice place.  A nice break from the hustle of the strip but close enough for you to go and enjoy whatever you need to.


----------



## Dori (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm so glad you enjoyed yourselves. We will be heading there next month and are looking forward to it. When you say 2 access codes, does that mean that 2 computers can access the WiFi for $50? My husband is hinting that he may want to take his too. Thanks.

Dori


----------



## Smokatoke (Aug 20, 2013)

Two devices will work per code, and I think you get one code per $50...

I am going back again after labor day for a guys trip. Booked 4 units via extra certs and some RCI Points. Wondering if as an owner they charge me the house cleaning fees, etc they charge for others who book via Points?

Make sure to put in a call a few weeks ahead of time to pick a nice tower like Rosemary or Honeysuckle, I put in my call today 

Also of note the GV rep told me they never cancel a reservation due to late check in... I called to let them know since many on TUG have advised to always call resorts if checking in on a different day and the rep advised me they will never cancel a confirmed reservation.


----------



## Dori (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks! I think we were in the Primrose the last time we visited. I liked it, as the pool was right outside the door. I wonder what they are offering for the TS presentation. I don't mind spending an hour or so listening to their lies, in return for show tickets, cash, etc.. LOL! 

Dori


----------



## Smokatoke (Aug 21, 2013)

I was just there mid-July. You get free breakfast buffet that a rep attends with you to sales pitch during, and once you have completed the tour you can get up to 4 show tickets.


----------



## Smokatoke (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh and they tell you there is "no time commitment" although it still took 2.5 hours. I let mine play out as I was having fun with the sale rep talking resale. Try eating breakfast and say you are done now, lol.


----------



## Dori (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks again. Ill try to get hubby to do it. We have been to so many, and have owned TS for over 20 years, that it is easy to decline their offers. I get a kick out of hearing their outrageous claims!

Dori


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Aug 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Try the South Pointe Casino right next door - very nice casino.



i'll second the above. We own Grandview and love it. 
location for us is good as we always rent a car anyways. The southpoint is a nice "little" casino. and their midnight eat specials are a bargin!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2013)

*Midnight Special.*




Aaron Kristen said:


> The southpoint is a nice "little" casino. and their midnight eat specials are a bargin!


What are the specials ?

We might just pig out now & then when we're at Grandview in November. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't know about their midnight specials, but their 75 cent(?) hot dogs are not bad if you are a bit peckish on the casino floor.

Dori


----------



## Smokatoke (Aug 27, 2013)

There is a nightly steak and eggs deal, I think it was 3 or 4.99. Came with hash browns and toast as I recall. I was very tired 3am and inhaled it, but was a solid meal.

'Steak and Shake' is brilliant for burgers and shakes. Ridiculously inexpensive and very delicious. 

There is a movie theater and bowling alley as well if you want some cheap entertainment. I think Tuesdays was $5 movie day.

Going to GV next week. So excited for NFL!! There is a great deal on TravelZoo right now for a Brazillian Steak House for two at half price.


----------



## Dori (Aug 28, 2013)

Have a great time!

Dori


----------

